# zope permission denied error

## phitoo

After installing zope-2.7.4 and running zope-config, the server start but shuts down immediately. Manually starting runzope gives the following:

```

------

2005-03-15T18:14:01 INFO(0) ZServer HTTP server started at Tue Mar 15 18:14:01 2005

 Hostname: procyon.

 Port: 8080

------

2005-03-15T18:14:01 INFO(0) ZServer FTP server started at Tue Mar 15 18:14:01 2005

 Hostname: procyon

 Port: 8021

------

2005-03-15T18:14:01 INFO(0) Zope Set effective user to "zope"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/Zope/Startup/run.py", line 50, in ?

    run()

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/Zope/Startup/run.py", line 19, in run

    start_zope(opts.configroot)

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/Zope/Startup/__init__.py", line 51, in start_zope

    starter.startZope()

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/Zope/Startup/__init__.py", line 230, in startZope

    Zope.startup()

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/Zope/__init__.py", line 47, in startup

    _startup()

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/Zope/App/startup.py", line 45, in startup

    OFS.Application.import_products()

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/OFS/Application.py", line 639, in import_products

    products = get_products()

  File "/usr/lib/zope-2.7.4/lib/python/OFS/Application.py", line 616, in get_products

    product_names=os.listdir(product_dir)

OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/zope/zope-0/Products'

```

The instance directory is /var/lib/zope/zope-0 and is owned by zope:zope.

Permissions are 0750.

I tried setting permissions to 0777 and still get the same error.

Also tried a different user to no avail.

I checked the forums and bugzilla and there does not seem to be a known problem here. I am hoping someone has a clue.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## gUnit

I thought it was just me. I have googled the issue as well

but still nothing. If I figure it out I will post it

gentoo-unit

----------

## Sith_Happens

Are you running this as root or as some unpriviledged user besides zope?  I can't imagine what permission problem you could possibly get if you set the file permissions to 0777 and run it as root.  Perhaps it runs as the user zope regardless, and the program is trying to access something outside of the users permissions.

----------

## phitoo

OK! Got it. zope-config creates /var/lib/zope with owner root:root and perms 0700. Settings perms to 0755 clears the problem.

Wonder why more people weren't affected.

----------

